#  > قوانین سایت >  > نظرات و پیشنهادات | Site Issues & Feedback >  > بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت >  >  دانلود فایل

## taranom1393

سلام.من اشتراک پرداخت کردم ولی .قسمت فایل رسیورها رو پیدا نمیکنم

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mehdifull

اون یک سایت مجزا داره برادر و حق اشتراک مجزا

----------

